# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Java Sparrow

## Κωνσταντίνος.

*Java Sparrow*

Άλλες ονομασίες : Java Finch , Java Rice Finch , Padda Oryzivora , Padda , Padda Finch ...
Μέγεθος : 17 εκ.
Καταγωγή : Ιάβα

Τα java sparrow είναι αρκετά δραστήρια για το μέγεθος τους , τα 2 φύλλα δεν έχουν πολλές διαφορές στην εμφάνιση τους και ζούνε συνήθως μέχρι τα 9 χρόνια.
Τα αρσενικά ξεχωρίζουν απο τα θυλικά με τα παρακάτω :
Ράμφος : Το αρσενικό έχει πιο κοντό και χοντρό ράμφος .
Μάτια : Στα αρσενικά java γύρω απο το μάτι υπάρχει κάτι σαν μικρό πρήξιμο σε σχέση με τα μάτια του θυλικού .
Κάτω Ράμφος : Στο κάτω μέρος του ράμφους του αρσενικού το ράμφος είναι επίσεις πιο χοντρό .
Πόδια : Τα πόδια του αρσενικού είναι συνήθως πιο ροζ .
Κοιλιά : Το δέρμα στην κοιλιά του αρσενικού java είναι πιο ροζ επίσης .

Καλύτερα όμως να επισκεφτείτε το http://www.javafinch.co.uk/sex/sexndx.html , οπου θα σας δώσει πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες .

Μερικές απο τις μεταλλάξεις των java (χρησιμοποιώ αυτές στην σελίδα για να δείτε και φωτογραφίες) είναι : Αρχέγονο (όχι μετάλλαξη βέβαια   ::  ) , silver (opal , blue) , Pastel , Agate , Fawn (Isabel) , Cream , Opal Isabel , White και Black Head .
Μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες απο τις μεταλλάξεις αυτές εδώ !

Η διατροφή του είναι κυρίως : Millet (λευκό και κόκκινο) , Ρύζι , Καναβούρι , Μήλο , Σπανάκι , Μαρούλι και Σπόρους με Βλαστό . Θα χρειαστούν επίσης ασβέστιο απο σουπιοκόκκαλα και άμμο για πουλιά όπως όλα τα πουλιά βέβαια , προαιρετικά mealworms και στην περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής αυγοτροφή φυσικά   :winky:  .
Υπάρχουν μερικοί σπόροι ... οπου δεν ξέρω την ελληνική ονομασία (επειδή υπάρχει το λέω)
Μπορείτε να δείτε σχετικά με την διατροφή τους εδώ !

Τα java γεννάνε μέχρι και 8 άσπρα αυγά και αναπαράγονται όλες τις εποχές του χρόνου όπως και τα ζεμπράκια .
Για την αναπαραγωγή τους θα χρειαστείτε : Ένα ευρύχωρο κλουβί , μια φωλιά , 1 ζευγάρι σε καλή κατάσταση   ::   ::   και αρκετή υπομονή .
Τα java (όπως και τα ζεμπράκια κάνουν 1 αυγό κάθε πρωι  (μετά απο αναπαραγωγή μόνο , δεν είναι κότες   ::  ) και αρχίζουν να τα κλωσσάνε μετά το 3ο αυγό . Τα αυγά σκάνε μετά απο 18 ημέρες και τα μικρά βγαίνουν για 1η φορά έξω απο τη φωλιά στις 30 με 31 ημέρες .Τα μικρά ανεξαρτητοποιούντε στις 50 ημέρες τις ζωής τους (ολοκληρωτικά) και αρχίζουν να παίρνουν το ενήλικο φτέρωμα τους στις 150 !Τα μικρά παίρνουν το ενήλικο φτέρωμα τους στους 6 με 7 μήνες .

Προσωπικά δεν έχω εμπειρία απο αυτά τα πουλιά αλλά θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω 1 ζευγάρι αν τελικά μετακομήσω μαζί με την οικογένια μου στο εξοχικό στη Λούτσα .

Μπορείτε να δείτε πολλά χρήσιμα άρθρα ... σε πάρα πολλές ιστοσελίδες αλλά αυτή που σας προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα είναι η http://www.javafinch.co.uk .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εδώ (στα java sparrow) σίγουρα έχω ξεχάσει αρκετά πράγματα αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ τέτια πουλιά και οτι έγραψα το έγραψα απο άρθρα οπου έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει και απλά τα συνδίασα   :winky:  .

----------

